# Shelby Eagle



## island schwinn (Mar 3, 2017)

baby steps on this bike.I bought it from Aaron (ratrodz) a while back.stripped it down,polished the paint a little,slick rebuilt the hubs,had a bent seat stay and it straightened almost perfect.need to put the seat on and find some Torrington pedals.an EA front loader is next.also came with parade bars and blue reflectors.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 3, 2017)

Looking good dude....I think it's about time we officially change ur name to "IslandX"


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 4, 2017)

Great looking Shelby!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice!! Daisy has a girls 40 Eagle in the same colors!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 4, 2017)

I like that Shelby. Looks kinda Schwinnish so I can understand the deviation.


----------



## then8j (Mar 5, 2017)

Pretty blue


----------



## Scribble (Mar 6, 2017)

That's one slick ride.


----------

